

StatusNet transforms into Node.js-driven pump.io (2012) - christianbryant
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/StatusNet-transforms-into-Node-js-driven-pump-io-1771646.html

======
christianbryant
Since this article, we've all experienced the shift from status.net and yet
another blow to the AGPL. Via many discussions out there [1], as may have been
pointed out, but deserves repetition, is that this is the Status.net _service_
being migrated to that pump.io's new software project (the company is changing
forms as well).

Despite this, of course StatusNet software source code will still remain free,
available and working from code repositories. And it is definitely not the end
of free social networking. Other than this, there are several projects working
with the open protocol OStatus for federated social networking.

Also - last but not least - GNU Social (essentially the same codebase as
StatusNet) is still very much alive! It is an FSF endorsed social networking
project and has had a recent boost of encouragement in the mailing lists (much
as a result from the Status.net thing):

[http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/social/2012-12/msg00043.ht...](http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/social/2012-12/msg00043.html)

[1] [http://trisquel.info/en/forum/statusnet-identica-and-
another...](http://trisquel.info/en/forum/statusnet-identica-and-another-blow-
agpl)

~~~
orblivion
So pump.io doesn't use AGPL. Other than that, is it not as interesting to Free
Software? Does it not federate with OStatus?

~~~
thristian
I believe it doesn't federate with OStatus, no, although it is built from some
of the same features (Activity Streams, in particular).

------
mlinksva
That's a 7 month old article. identi.ca didn't go away (it's running new
software called pump.io). Some other sites are still running StatusNet
software, see
[http://www.skilledtests.com/wiki/List_of_Independent_Statusn...](http://www.skilledtests.com/wiki/List_of_Independent_Statusnet_Instances)

More recent, idiosyncratic post about this autonomo.us/2013/07/12/pumped/

------
Joeboy
As it happens I just made a Dockerfile for pump.io, in case anybody wants to
install it in a docker.io container.

[https://github.com/Joeboy/dockerfiles/tree/master/pump.io](https://github.com/Joeboy/dockerfiles/tree/master/pump.io)

Edit: Also I'm [https://microca.st/Joeboy](https://microca.st/Joeboy) if
anybody wants to follow me (not that there's anything to follow so far).

------
casca
Adam Hupp from Facebook gave an interesting talk at the last HN London around
how FB managed the scaling of the kind of thing that pump.io seems to be
offering:

[http://vimeo.com/70563893](http://vimeo.com/70563893)

